# Picking up a collated screwgun ,which one?



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

I have been wanting a collated screwgun for a while. Never liked my dewalt regular drywall gun much. Not sure which to get. Funds are limited so i have about 3 choices that iv been looking at. 

1 Senco Duraspin 200 (corded)

2 Rigid corded or maybe 18v cordless

3.Makita 6834 4.3A (corded)

Any others that may be better for 100.00 or under?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have the Makita 6834, good solid gun.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I've always been partial to grabber collated guns myself, you can screw in a corner with them.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I've used makita, senco and hilti cordless
and I will always choose hilti :thumbsup:


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

I really like the looks of the makita but had to pass it up . I got a killer deal today on craigslist. 

I got a ridgid and a senco (both corded) .Ridgid was used once practically brand new and the senco was only used a handful of times .All parts included on both and box. Also came with a bucket of screws . All for 50 bucks. Tested both when i got home and they work awesome !


----------

